
Power Grids Should Be as Data Driven as the Internet - MindGods
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/the-smarter-grid/power-grids-should-be-as-data-driven-as-the-internet
======
PaulHoule
I think they call this "getting high on your own supply."

The purpose of the internet is to move data, it consumes electricity as a side
effect. The purpose of the power grid is to supply electricity and moving data
is secondary. The ratio of power-to-data will always be different.

(Unless the power company does something really smart (not "Smart TM") and
decides that since it maintains heavy steel and copper wires to every home it
might as well wrap an optic fiber about it and get high bandwidth to
everyone.)

A "smart grid" can find some efficiencies, but if the power available <
demand, the best the smart grid can do is cut some neighborhoods off. People
attack smart meters for the same reason they attack 5G -- it's a nonsensical
enterprise that smolders on for years with breathless press releases, yet if
you try to put bounds on the economic benefits these are hard to distinguish
for zero.

How is it, for instance, that Samsung is talking about holographic XR in some
beehive like Dongdaemun but pick a random spot in New York State by area, call
911, and you shouldn't expect to get through.

